# post-paid mobile plans



## mamilli (Dec 29, 2012)

Does anyone recommend a particular carrier? I've been here 6 weeks on digi prepaid and have spent nearly rm 500! It's ridiculous. I've got an iphone and use it a lot on the internet.
At the moment i'm leaning towards u mobile or maxis.


----------

